# French connection: Carbon Classic Look KG171 with Mavic Gruppo



## Classic Roadbike

Over the weekend I completed my latest retro project: A carbon classic from the 1990s. 

I like the look of those classic Mavic components which were up-to-date when I started cycling at the end of the 80s. I live close to the French border and always dreamt of owning a Mavic-equipped bike. Now this dream came true.

- Frame: Look KG171 (as used by Team Once in 1993 and 1994) 
It consist of 8 carbon tubes which are bonded to Aluminium lugs.

- Rear derailleur: Mavic 840 (jockey wheels with needle bearings)
- Front derailleur: Mavic 862
- Brakes: Mavic 451
- Bottom bracket: Edco Competition
- Crankset: Mavic 631
- Headset: Mavic 305
- Hubs: Mavic 571
- Rims: Rigida SHP6 Ceramic
- Stem: Cinelli Grammo
- Handlebar: 3TTT Competizione
- Seatpost: Kalloy Aero
- Saddle: Selle Italia Turbomatic 2
- Pedals: Look
- Computer: Sigma Sport BC1100
























































Of course I have been to France with my Look (a few weeks ago with a different seatpost and saddle)


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Great looking bike!


----------



## racerx

*Pretty bike*

Clean, simple and classic. Very nice and I bet it rides great. Only problem I see is that it is too big for me to take for a spin.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Roadbike

racerx said:


> I bet it rides great.


Oh yes, the bike does ride great. It is pretty light if you take its year of manufature into account. 

What you see weighs approx. 9.4 kg - only 700 grams more than my current 2005 Chorus equipped alloy bike. The frame size is 60.0 cm (center - top)

And the frame is stiff enough for riding downhill at high speeds. Here in the Black Forest, Germany, 80 km/h / 50 mph is nothing extraordinary. On my Look I still feel very comfortable and safe at that speed.

Compared to 'modern' bikes the only disadvantages are the downtube shifters. But that does not matter if you are not into racing.

Ten Years ago I bought the frame for a song (with 1996 Chorus 8-speed gruppo). Two month ago I was able to acquire the Mavic groupset for an extremely low price, too. I simply could not resist. Well, now I am very happy with that yellow beauty.


----------



## merckxman

*So Elegant*

So many bikes today are over baked.


----------



## Mapei

Sensational. One of the most alluring bikes I've seen in a while.


----------



## Buonarroti

Simple, clean lines. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## galanz

Very nice, that's definitely not something anyone'd see everyday.


----------



## thinkcooper

I think you and I are the only two owners of all french component equipped early Look frames here on RBR. Mine's nearly all Mavic as well, including brakes, seatpost, stem, headset, BB, crank, and f/r rear derailleurs. 753 frame rather than carbon though...


----------



## bisekleta_guy

very very nice bike...if you find the French Mavic Zapp groupo first...would you please rebuild another classic LOOK bike with period correct Look Carbon frame? I wish you all the best from Manila Philippines.  





Classic Roadbike said:


> Over the weekend I completed my latest retro project: A carbon classic from the 1990s.
> 
> I like the look of those classic Mavic components which were up-to-date when I started cycling at the end of the 80s. I live close to the French border and always dreamt of owning a Mavic-equipped bike. Now this dream came true.
> 
> - Frame: Look KG171 (as used by Team Once in 1993 and 1994)
> It consist of 8 carbon tubes which are bonded to Aluminium lugs.
> 
> - Rear derailleur: Mavic 840 (jockey wheels with needle bearings)
> - Front derailleur: Mavic 862
> - Brakes: Mavic 451
> - Bottom bracket: Edco Competition
> - Crankset: Mavic 631
> - Headset: Mavic 305
> - Hubs: Mavic 571
> - Rims: Rigida SHP6 Ceramic
> - Stem: Cinelli Grammo
> - Handlebar: 3TTT Competizione
> - Seatpost: Kalloy Aero
> - Saddle: Selle Italia Turbomatic 2
> - Pedals: Look
> - Computer: Sigma Sport BC1100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have been to France with my Look (a few weeks ago with a different seatpost and saddle)


----------



## colker1

so tasty it makes we want to bite.. the yellow coupled w/ the blue tires and black tape is delicious.


----------



## colker1

if dave hickey sees this thread he will go to heaven..


----------



## Guest

I was just thinking that same thing - Hickey is either in ICU from the heart attack he got when he saw this - or he's on holiday.


----------



## Dave Hickey

toomanybikes said:


> I was just thinking that same thing - Hickey is either in ICU from the heart attack he got when he saw this - or he's on holiday.


I was traveling for both business and vacation..........Now I'm having a heart attack....

That bike is absolutely perfect........


----------



## foz

great bike, but what about the rims? you can't have an all-mavic bike with rigida rims!!!


----------



## Classic Roadbike

foz said:


> great bike, but what about the rims? you can't have an all-mavic bike with rigida rims!!!


I totally agree. 

But I bought that Mavic stuff used. I got the wheels as their are. The brakes show an enourmous performance with those Rigida ceramic rims. There are no real reasons to replace them with Mavic rims (if one neglects the 'religious' reason that their are manufactured by Rigida and not by Mavic). But Mavic rims will be an option for some future upgrading.


----------



## MShaw

I just got done fixing my rear 571/2 hub. One of the bolts holding the pawls onto the hub body sheared off. Parts are on the way from Mavic USA (I hope!) but in the meantime, I cleaned it up and put it back together.

I'm worried about the clearance of the FH body on one of the bolts. If I press inwards, I can feel the top of the bolt rubbing. No, I'm not gonna ride it till I get that fixed. (that was just a snap decision, I'd been cogitating on it since I got the thing back together)

Any of y'all have any of the little Torx bolts that hold the pawls to the hub laying around? I only need one...

To the OP: there are several 'hidden' roller bearings in your hub. You may wanna take it apart and lube them up. Mine were completely dry 'cause I didn't know they were there.

Nice looking Look.

I have a left side Mavic crankarm in 172.5 somewhere (in Phx in storage?) if someone REALLY needs one. It may not be immediately locatable, so you may hafta wait till I get back to Phx and am able to dig thru my bin o' stuff.

M


----------



## Classic Roadbike

MShaw said:


> To the OP: there are several 'hidden' roller bearings in your hub. You may wanna take it apart and lube them up. Mine were completely dry 'cause I didn't know they were there.


Which bearings are you talking about? The needle bearings inside the freehub body? I did relube them with lots of fresh grease. 

Compared to Shimano hubs this Mavic hub is mechanically far superior (one could say "over-engineered"). :thumbsup: 

.


----------



## FeltS22TimeMan

I have always loved the look of the mavic cranks... very cool and clean.


----------



## MShaw

Classic Roadbike said:


> Which bearings are you talking about? The needle bearings inside the freehub body? I did relube them with lots of fresh grease.
> 
> Compared to Shimano hubs this Mavic hub is mechanically far superior (one could say "over-engineered"). :thumbsup:
> 
> .


There's a smaller set inside that set of bearings too. Don't forget them!

The nice thing about this hub is that you can take it apart with a 5mm wrench in less than 30sec. Take it apart, lube it up, put it back together and you've spent MAYBE 5min.

M


----------



## MShaw

FeltS22TimeMan said:


> I have always loved the look of the mavic cranks... very cool and clean.


Just don't try and install em on a Shimano BB.

DAMHIK

M


----------



## Classic Roadbike

I upgraded my old Look a little bit and now it is even more magic/Mavic.


----------



## jhamlin38

these are georgeous look bikes!!!! You guys are friggin fantastic at restoring them!!! How was the paint and decals (logos) before you started? They really look super clean, which is the coolest part about them. I'm not so sure the cxp's are correct? but it still looks fantastic.
don't forget how sweet the headset is either.
I'm inspired


----------

